# Polished Bliss®: Porsche Panamera & Nanolex...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the latest car to join us on a maintenance plan - a 6 month old Panamera 4 in for an All Surface Protection Detail and the full Nanolex treatment:










Knowing how we all like more pictures and less txt we've tried to get as many pics in to do the talking so I don't have to, so on with the detail 

*Thorough pre-rinse of the wheels and arches first*:



















*R222 wheel gel applied to the wheels*:










*Agitated with RG brushes and Wheel Woolies*:



















*Then rinsed*:










*Autosmart Tardis next*:














































*Tyres and arches sprayed with Meguiars Super Degreaser and agitated*:
































































*Super Degreaser was also sprayed onto the engine bay and under the bonnet*:





































*Rinsed off with medium pressure with temperature at approx 60 degrees*:




























*The car was then foamed with Meguiars APC (60 degrees)*:




























*While that was dwelling on the car the 2 buckets were filled, one with Meguiars Shampoo Plus*:










*The car was then rinsed thoroughly at high pressure*:



















*All exterior trim and door shuts etc were then cleaned with APC and a RG brush*...




























*Then it was time to wash with a Lambswool mitt and 2 buckets*:














































*Out with the Tardis again*:










*As you can see, this was a necessary step on this particular car!*














































*Make sure to do the whole car, not just the lower parts of the car as the Tardis will remove other organic contaminants as well*:




























*One last job before moving the car inside - Iron-X was applied to remove some light iron contamination*:




























*This was worked in with a MF towel and then rinsed off*.

*The car was then put inside for a small bit of spot claying and then dried off with the Black Baron:*










*A Full IPA wipe down followed and I then began to apply Nanolex Professional to the paint, including the door shuts etc*:



















*The heater stays on while this is done to help with the curing of the Nanolex*:










*While I was doing that, Alan had removed the mats and was working away on the interior*:





































*Seats cleaned with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Brush*:




























*APC on all plastic/vinyl surfaces*:



















*Mats cleaned and then protected with Nanolex Textile Sealant*:










*Seals conditioned with Swissvax Seal feed*:










*Engine bay dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant*:










*Wheels were also sealed with Nanolex Professional*:










*Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu and then worked in with a Pneu Brush*:










*Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant was applied to the exterior glass after it had been thoroughly cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner*:



















*The engine bay was then wiped down, tailpipes polished and then the car was left overnight to fully cure*.

*And here are the afters* :thumb:


































































































































































































































Thanks for looking, up next will be a few full correction details I think 

Clark


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Very smart


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely job on a lovely motor.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that one Clark!

I wish I could read a write up a day from you guys tbh.

The centre console is a work of art.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice. Not a hugh fan of those porsche would rather the 911. Whats the length of durability with the Nanplex sealent?


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

One great big barge of a car  but an excellent job, top class :thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great write up as usual !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

horned yo said:


> very nice. Not a hugh fan of those porsche would rather the 911. Whats the length of durability with the Nanplex sealent?


It's dependant on various factors such as how many miles does the car cover a week, does it sit outside etc etc and obviously how well prepped the paint is but we saw a strong 6 months+ on Rich's last car before he traded it in and my daily driver was treated at the beginning of November and it's still going strong on paint, glass and alloys.

I would imagine you should be seeing 9-12 months minimum as long as you take the time to apply it properly, in alot of cases you should be seeing a lot longer. We've seen from posts on German forums that people have been getting 12-18 months regularly from the one application


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Clark quick question while your on.

Why is RG55 rated hand application only on your website? Oversight maybe worth looking at?


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Great work as usual.

What camera are you guys using?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Stunning as always folks. Never been a fan of the Panamera but that example has swayed me somewhat.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> Clark quick question while your on.
> 
> Why is RG55 rated hand application only on your website? Oversight maybe worth looking at?


Nope, hand only - as in bare hands or applicator pad, we don't recommend applying it by machine 



0507448n said:


> Great work as usual.
> 
> What camera are you guys using?


A Nikon D300


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Stunning as always folks. Never been a fan of the Panamera but that example has swayed me somewhat.


It's definitely got some funny angles but generally I don't think they're as bad as you initially think. Took flippin ages to Nanolex the whole thing though! :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed gentlemen :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work guys, a real test for the hands with those make up pads & the Nanolex on such a big motor Clark!!! Fantastic write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gally said:


> Clark quick question while your on.
> 
> Why is RG55 rated hand application only on your website? Oversight maybe worth looking at?


I thought that it meant bare hands too! (well, for a second at least. )


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

not a massive fan of these cars but wow wot a result, good work


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work guys loving these cars now, looks sweet in white.

:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work as always clark.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely job!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Now these have real presence on the road! They're HUUUGE! How long did it take? I was considering the nanolex recently, now i've decided on it :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> It's dependant on various factors such as how many miles does the car cover a week, does it sit outside etc etc and obviously how well prepped the paint is but we saw a strong 6 months+ on Rich's last car before he traded it in and my daily driver was treated at the beginning of November and it's still going strong on paint, glass and alloys.
> 
> I would imagine you should be seeing 9-12 months minimum as long as you take the time to apply it properly, in alot of cases you should be seeing a lot longer. We've seen from posts on German forums that people have been getting 12-18 months regularly from the one application


Focus RS daily driver I did in 2009 was still holding up well 14 months on.

Car looks awesome in that colour combo, really like that, excellent as always.:thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Amazing finish, clean white cars do look the bizz.
Why are the brake discs so small?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking fresh guys


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

Doc said:


> Amazing finish, clean white cars do look the bizz.
> Why are the brake discs so small?


because it only the v6 version i would imagine lovely job guys as said white and black are such a cool combo:thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice one guys. :thumb:

As quite a few others have said the Panamera is a real grower!

Used SV Leather stuff for the first time at the weekend and loved it's ease of use.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Nope, hand only - as in bare hands or applicator pad, we don't recommend applying it by machine


Call it a senior moment at 24 years old.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely again Clarky!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I love reading the write-ups from PB. 

Is there any reason you have decanted Iron X into a differant bottle.

P.S - Got any spare workwear you can send me.  :argie:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Stunning work, do you find after applying iron x and tardis there is much contamination left for the clay to pick up?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What can I say more, just...WOW!!!:argie:

Fantastic as usual guys :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great detail and write up :thumb:


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

ok ok, although I intially disagreed with how good they looked on twitter, i agree this is a stunning example.

look smuch better with the sports kit on then the plain example as shown on TG!

Love your work guys.. keep it up!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

really love that panamera,looks amazing in white
great job as well.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Does Iron X potentially stop the need for claying? I've got a white car and without fail have huge amounts of tar & iron "rusty" contaminants stuck to my car after only about 2 weeks use of the car. Don't like claying too often as even if done carefully it does seem to swirl the car, so would love Iron x to reduce the problem!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

lovely detail but still think its fugly....


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work lads!:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! The car is really growing on me, especially when it comes that clean and in that paint/alloy combo! :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Clarck!!


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

great job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Now these have real presence on the road! They're HUUUGE! How long did it take? I was considering the nanolex recently, now i've decided on it :lol:


It took approx 12/13 man hours to complete.



mattastra said:


> I love reading the write-ups from PB.
> 
> Is there any reason you have decanted Iron X into a differant bottle.


We have the larger containers of Iron-X so that's why it's in a normal generic bottle 



mattsbmw said:


> Stunning work, do you find after applying iron x and tardis there is much contamination left for the clay to pick up?


On some cars there's very little if any contamination left but on others you can still be left with some so it's obviously car dependant - it does make claying alot easier if you need to at all


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful :argie:


----------

